# X11 ne marche plus



## Blud (8 Février 2005)

J'utilisais X11 depuis la 10.2 (je suis en 10.3.7) et à force d'installer, d'expérimenter, je commençais à avoir quelques problèmes.
Fink ne voulais plus installer certains logiciels comme Scribus ou Inkscape, Lilypond etc.
J'ai donc décidé de repartir à 0 sur un X11 plus "sain".

Malheureusement je crois que j'ai fait une grosse (?) bêtise...
J'ai utilisé OSXPM pour désinstaller X11user.pkg et quand j'ai voulu le réinstaller, X11 sautille quelques instants mais ne marche pas.
Il m'affiche cela dans le crash log

_Command: X11
Path:    /Applications/Utilities/X11.app/Contents/MacOS/X11
Version: ??? (???)
PID:     2421
Thread:  Unknown

Link (dyld) error:

dyld: /Applications/Utilities/X11.app/Contents/MacOS/X11 can't open library: /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.6.dylib  (No such file or directory, errno = 2)
_

J'ai essayé de ressortir mes disques d'install de panther, mais (peut-être que je m'y prends comme un manche), je n'arrive pas à remettre juste X11, il me propose dans le meilleur des cas, un réinstall du système de base, et ça me fait un peu peur...

N'ai je pas un moyen de récupérer ce fichier : libX11.6.dylib quelque part?

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## geoffrey (8 Février 2005)

Tu peux telecherger un X11 tout neuf sur le site d'Apple...

c'est ici le telechargement


----------



## Blud (8 Février 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux telecherger un X11 tout neuf sur le site d'Apple...
> 
> c'est ici le telechargement



Merci pour le conseil, mais c'est ce que j'ai fait avant d'en venir à poster sur ce forum.
Il me demande toujours ce fichier libX11.6.dylib (et est-ce qu'il ne m'en demandera pas d'autres si jamais je peux le retrouver).

N'y a t'il pas un moyen de réinstaller complètement X11?


----------



## geoffrey (8 Février 2005)

Je crois qu'il te faut  Xlib.tgz et/our Xprog.tgz (va voir ici : XFree)

Et si tu as Fink d'installe, fait un :


```
$ sudo fink install lesstif-shlibs
```


----------



## PinkTurtle (14 Avril 2005)

Moi aussi, X11 ne marche plus!!! je en sais pas si c'est le même problème mais x11 reagit pareil! je suis super embetée car j'en ai absolument besoin au travail!   , je suis au chomage technique! 

en fait, j'ai été vraiment conne: je voulais avoir the Gimp en francais et du coup, j'ai modifié le .tcshrc et le .cshrc, pour mettre la ligne "setenv LANG fr_FR":
conclusion, the gimp n'est tjrs pas en francais et dupuis que j'ai redemarré, X11 ne marche plus.

Je peux vous envoyer les .tcshrc et .cshrc si vous voulez.

Qu'est ce que je dois faire? il me faut absolument Scilab pour bosser ( voir the Gimp mais c'est pas trop grave ca).

Merci


----------



## PinkTurtle (14 Avril 2005)

YAOUH! j'ai trouvé ce qui bloqué chez moi: c'était le fichier .xinitrc ! je l'avais crée et j'avais mis:
setenv LANG FR_fr
j'ai supprimé la ligne, et il remarche!!! voila, désolé pour avoir spammer le fil , mais je savais plus quoi faire ce matin: MacGé était ma seule aide !


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Avril 2005)

@ Blud : c'est bizarre, si tu refais une install complète de X11 qu'il te manque des librairies : n'as tu pas toi aussi des choses bizarres dans ton .xinitrc qui appelleraient cette erreur ?


----------

